# Utrata dźwięczności przed m



## Panceltic

Cześć wszystkim,

rozmawiając z kolegami już wiele razy zauważyłem, że wymawiają _powiedzmy_ jak _powiecmy_. O ile wiem, utrata dźwięczności w polskim nie występuje przed spółgłoskami dźwięcznymi, o co chodzi w tym przypadku?

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## jasio

Dobre pytanie. Może jakiś specjalista mógłby podrzucić jakiś artykuł źródłowy na ten temat, bo mi nie udało się dotrzeć do informacji. 

To, co udało mi się zaobserwować i znaleźć:

spółgłoska "m" (a także "l", "r", "n", "ń", "j", "ł") jest dźwięczna, ale nie ma bezdźwięcznego, fonologicznie relewantnego odpowiednika. To może w pewnym stopniu wpływać na tendencje do ubezdźwięczniania. Jak starałem się to ustalić na jednoosobowej próbce badawczej, w takich słowach, jak "powiedzmy" zaczynam wymawiać "m" bezdźwięcznie, a dźwięczność włącza mi się asynchronicznie już w trakcie wypowiadania spółgłoski "m". Tymczasem "dajmy" jest dźwięczne cały czas. 
z drugiej strony, w "rozmawiając", "odmienny", "miazmat" - ubezdźwięcznienia przed "m" nie ma; być może to zjawisko zachodzi np. tylko przed końcówkami
być może w tym wypadku (a także innych słów, jak "chodźmy", "jedzmy") zachodzi ujednolicenie wymowy w różnych osobach: [choć], [choćmy], [choćcie] (w pozostałych osobach są formy złożone, typu [niech chodzą], z pojedynczą spółgłoską, gdzie ubezdźwięcznienia nie ma)
znalazłem też informację, że "w standardowym języku polskim obowiązują zasady ubezdźwięczniania typowe dla dialektu mazowieckiego" (co prawda w kontekście fonetyki międzywyrazowej, Ubezdźwięcznienie | Wikiwand), a tam "Ubezdźwięcznianie końcowej spółgłoski wyrazu w pozycji przed samogłoskami lub spółgłoskami _r, ł, ł, m, n, ń_ rozpoczynającymi następny" (Dialekt mazowiecki | Wikiwand). Być może ma to jakiś związek. 
Ciekawe, jak te słowa wymawiają np. na południu. Jest tu parę osób z Małopolski, może coś dorzucą.


----------



## Panceltic

Dziękuję ślicznie za odpowiedź! Moim zdaniem ujednolicenie wymowy w różnych osobach wydaje się najbardziej prawdopodobnym.


----------



## MaciejBo

Chyba jest to związane z narządami mowy, gdy po "dz" występuje głoska nosowa, to bardziej naturalne jest wymawianie dźwięku zbliżonego do "c" niż do "dz".


----------



## Panceltic

MaciejBo said:


> Chyba jest to związane z narządami mowy, gdy po "dz" występuje głoska nosowa, to bardziej naturalne jest wymawianie dźwięku zbliżonego do "c" niż do "dz".



Właśnie dzisiaj słyszałem kolejny: zrópmy (zróbmy).


----------



## rotan

Jesli pojedyncze formy tak wymawiamy - zróp, powiec, choć, usiąć, przejć, znajć (zrób, powiedz, chodź, usiądź, przejdź, znajdź) to dodanie -my lub -cie nic w takich przypadkach nie zmieni


----------



## MaciejBo

Faktycznie. Zatem może jest tak,  że jak podstawowe formy, źródłowe, czy jakkolwiek to nazwać, kończą się na "dz", to wymawiamy "c". Jeżeli zaś "dz" jest w środku wyrazu - tego podstawowego tematycznie, to wymawiamy tak jak się pisze. To moje przypuszczenie, bo dogłębnej analizy nie przeprowadziłem.


----------



## rotan

No tak samo jak w przypadku gdzie _ patrz_ nie wymawiamy jako 'patż' tylko jako 'patsz', -my i -cie tez niczego nie zmieni
Ba, tutaj nawet kazde inne zakonczenie niczego nie zmieni


----------



## Panceltic

rotan said:


> No tak samo jak w przypadku gdzie _ patrz_ nie wymawiamy jako 'patż' tylko jako 'patsz', -my i -cie tez niczego nie zmieni
> Ba, tutaj nawet kazde inne zakonczenie niczego nie zmieni



Ale tutaj chodzi o utratę dźwięczności _ż (rz) > sz_, która jest całkiem oczekiwana po _t_.


----------



## rotan

A no fakt, machnalem sie
Niemniej, to co napisalem wyzej sie sprawdza, w takich przypadkach najwidoczniej zalezy to od tego jak wymawiamy dane slowo w liczbie pojedynczej
Nie przychodzi mi do glowy na dany moment zaden wyjatek


----------



## Panceltic

rotan said:


> A no fakt, machnalem sie
> Niemniej, to co napisalem wyzej sie sprawdza, w takich przypadkach najwidoczniej zalezy to od tego jak wymawiamy dane slowo w liczbie pojedynczej
> Nie przychodzi mi do glowy na dany moment zaden wyjatek



Spoko, tak też sam pomyślałem. Chyba naprawdę chodzi o ujednolicenie, ponieważ forma pierwszej osoby liczby mnogiej (_-my_), będąca najrzadziej używaną, występuje jako jedyna z dźwięczną spółgłoską.


----------

